# فن المجسمات الهندسيه ( Maquette ) . الجزء الاول والثاني



## عصام الدين ربيع (4 نوفمبر 2007)

مقدمه في فن صناعة المجسمات (Maquette ) .
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

 بداية استخدام فن صناعة المجسمات كان مع ظهور أول إعمال معمارية أيام الفراعنة وأثبت ذالك حديثا بالعثور علي اهرامات مصغره في احدي الحفريات الموجودة بجوار منطقة الاهرامات بالجيزة .
ولم يكن يعرف في هذا الوقت بالمجسم ولكنه كان التصميم الرئيسي للأعمال التي تنفذ ( لعدم وجود أدوات تصميم لوح وأقلام ومساطر ومثلث وكمبيوتر ......... الخ مثل عصر هذا ) فكان الاعتماد علي التصميم بالنحت مثل الكتابة في هذا الزمن .

 ثم بدأت مهنة المجسمات في التطور سريعا مثلها مثل أي شئ حولنا فكانت تصنع بالطين ( الصلصال ) ثم تطورت وصنعت بالخشب بأدوات تقطيع وميكنة عاديه فكانت مراكز صناعة المجسمات ما هي ألا ورش نجاره لكن بأدوات ومكينات أدق .

ومع تطور العصر وبزوغ منافس قوي لهذه الصناعة أولا أعمال المناظير اليدوية التي ترسم يدوي وهذه لم تغني عن صنع مجسمات .
 أما ما هز عرش هذه الصناعة هو ظهور المجسمات الفوتوغرافية باستخدام برامج التصميم المتطورة ( مثل Auto CAD 3D + 3D Max + Maya & Photoshop ( فكان لهذه الصناعة أن تبحث لها عن مكان وسط هذا التطور السريع .
ثورة صناعة المجسمات (Maquette ) .
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

 كان لابد أن تثور هذه الصناعة وتدافع عن نفسها وسط هذا التطور السريع لان لا بديل عنها مهما تطور فن النمذجه الثلاثية الأبعاد .
لان المجسم (Maquette ) أسلوب وفن الدعاية عن أي مشروع أو أي منتج صناعي 
به يعرض المهندسون المصممين أعمالهم علي المستثمرين الممولين للأعمال والعرض والبيع للعملاء قبل البدء في التنفيذ أو إثناء التنفيذ .
كما انه للطلبة في الكليات الهندسية بمثابة المعلم لهم لتنمية تخيلاتهم الفكرية وتنفيذها بأقل التكاليف 
 تدخل مهنة صناعة المجسمات (Maquette ) في صناعات ومهن كثيرة علي سبيل المثال ( الهندسة المعمارية و الدعاية والإعلان والصناعات الهندسية وصناعة السيارات .......الخ ) .

الخامات والمواصفات المستخدمة حديثا في المجسمات (Maquette ) .

· الكتل و الأرضيات و تفاصيل الموقع العام مـن البلاستيك الأبيض ألماني مـع الرش داكو أو بلاستيك ( حسب الألوان المطلوبة ).
· الإكسسوارات ( أشخاص – عربات – أعمدة إنارة – أشجار – الخ ,,, ) من أجود الأنواع الموجودة بالأسواق المحلية و المستوردة .
· الفـتحات الزجاجية مـن المرايا الغير شفافة حسب اللون المطلوب ( ازرق سماوي – فامية فاتح – اخضر فاتح ) .والشفافة حسب اللون في حالة وجود عنصر الإضاءة .
· إظهار تفاصيل الموقع العام بالكامل من حيث المناسيب والأرضيات حسب خاماتها و تقسيمها و تفاصيل تنسيق الموقع العام من النخيل و الأشجار و المزروعات و ذلك بما يتوافق و مقياس تنفيذ المجسم .
· قاعدة المجسم من الخشب الكونتر أو الزان حسب التصميم والشكل المطلوب والفريم ألوميتال ودهان أسود مط فرن.
· الغطاء ( الكفر ) من البلاستيك الشفاف ( اكريلك درجه أولي ) السمك حسب المسطح بمالايقل عن  5مم كما نوفر الغطاء بطريقة القطعة الواحدة ويتم تشكيله في أفران خاصة.
· عمل الصناديق الخشبية الخاصة اللازمة لحفظ المجسم أثناء الشحن والنقل لأماكن العرض .
طريقة العمل :
* أ‌- ** استخدام تقنية الليزر في التقطيع بما يعطي أدق التفاصيل . *
* ب‌- **ولأول مره في صناعة  المجسمات (**Maquette ) ** استحدثتا تقنية استخدام مادة ( البور سلين ) في تنفيذ الأعمال الزخرفية المعقدة وننفرد باستخدامها .*
* ت‌- **استخدام الإضاءة المدروسة في الإظهار مع توافر الإضاءة الليزر بالريموت .*
* ث‌- **إمكانية إضافة حركة ميكانيكية المجسمات (**Maquette ) ** ذات المواصفات الخاصة .*
*البداية*

*· **أولا : يراعي توفير .*

*جميع المساقط المعمارية ( **plan s ) للمشروع .*
*جميع الوجهات الرئيسية والجانبية والخلفية .*
*تفاصيل الزخارف والدخلات والخرجات للمنظر الخارجي .*
*ويفضل وجود لقطات ثلاثية الأبعاد للمشروع .*

*· **ثانيا : دراسة المشروع .*

*· **يتم دراسة المشروع والاهتمام بكافة التفاصيل المعمارية والانشائيه من حيت الارتفاعات والمنخفضات والمداخل والخارجات والدخلات وعمل تخيل للشكل العام للمشروع .*
*· **دراسة المواد التي سوف تستخدم في التنفيذ *
*1. **الكتلة الرئسيه ونوعية المادة المستخدمة ونفترض أنها من البلاستيك الأبيض الكريستال الغير شفاف واخذ في الاعتبار سمك المادة وتكون مناسبة لمقياس الرسم الذي سوف يتم التنفيذ به .*
*2. **فتحات الشبابيك من الاكريلك الشفاف سمك 1 مم ويتم عمل حز بشكل الشباك عليه ويتم تعتيمه بواسطة ستكر حسب التصميم المتبع .*
*3. **الأبواب تكون من الخشب ( **DMF ** ) بشكل تصميم الباب .*
*4. **عمل فصل بين مواد الكسوة الخارجية لدهانها باللون والشكل الخاص بها *
*5. **عدم التهاون في أي صغيره ولا كبيرة في التصميم لان الإظهار النهائي للعمل مبني علي هذه الصغائر .*
*· **ثالثا : أعمال الأفراد .*

*a) **نقوم بأخذ الوجهات الخارجية وفصل كل عنصر لوحده مستقلة لتقطيعه من ألواح المادة المستخدمة ويراعي اخذ في الاعتبار سمك المادة المستخدمة حتى لا تزيد في طول العنصر المعماري .*
*b) **بعد تفريد جميع أعمال المبني وجميعها مستقلة عن بعضها مع دراسة أفضل طريقه لتجميعها ويمكن عمل ترقيم خارجي لهذه العناصر حتى لا نقع في أي خطئ أثناء التجميع .*
*· **رابعا : عملية التقطيع و التجميع .*
*1. **يتم تقطيع المواد وهي بدايتا عبارة عن ألواح من البلاستيك *
*هناك طريقتين للتقطيع .*
*الأولي : يدوي .*
*تتم إعمال التقطيع تفريغ الفتحات وعمل المؤثرات التشكيلية للحوائط يدويا باستخدام أدوات القطع والقص اليدوية ( كتر بمقاسات مختلفة + مساطر معدنية + فرجال مزود بدل القلم كتر ..... الخ ) *
*ويشترط أن تكون ألواح البلاستيك من البلاستيك المرن نوعا ما لسهولة التقطيع وهو من نوع بوليستر *
* الثانية : التقطيع الآلي .*
*باستخدام ماكينات **CNC ** أو ماكينات التقطيع ليزر **Laser Cat** .*
*ويفضل طريقة التقطيع بالليزر لأنها أفضل وأسرع وأدق في التقطيع *

* انتظرونا في الجزء الثالث*

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## جمرة الانتفاضة (4 نوفمبر 2007)

يابش مهندس ياريت تبعتلي اييملاتك


----------



## عصفورة الجنة (4 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا 
فعلا نفسنا نحول المشاريع بتاعتنا مجسمات شئ اكثر من رائع
ربنا يكرمك ويزيدك من علمه
مش عارفة اقول ايه 
بس بارك الله فيك


----------



## عصام الدين ربيع (5 نوفمبر 2007)

اميلاتي موجوده في نهاية الموضع ويشرفني التواصل .
esdlive
@
yahoo & hotmail​


----------



## sasy0o0o (6 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة متمرسة (6 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووور
تحياتي لك
مهندسة متمرسة


----------



## عصام الدين ربيع (25 نوفمبر 2007)

هل فن المجسمات لايهم المهندسين المعماريين الان


----------



## ربيع الروح (25 نوفمبر 2007)

شرح وافي وأفدتنا بموضوع مهم للمعماريين


----------



## sasy0o0o (26 نوفمبر 2007)

ازاى بقى ياخ صلاح دة الماكيت بيبقى احيانا الدليل الوحيد على مدى صحة تخيل المهندس


----------



## turky5600 (2 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي 
امل منك اعطائي اسماء متخصصين في عمل المجسمات 
ابو احمد 00966500052000


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (3 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخ عصام الدين/ اشكرك على اثرائك المنتدى بهذا الموضوع الفعال والمهم جدا

لقد كنت في فترة من فترات حياتي مهووس بالماكيت جدا وعملت الكثير من المجسمات

لطلاب وشركات في مجال الاسكان وايضا بعض المجسمات للنصب التذكارية

وكنت استخدم اقل المواد كفاءة لعدم توفر المواد ذات الفعالية المطلوبة ولكني كنت اصل 

الى المستوى الجيد والحمد لله

صناعة المجسمات فيها المتعة والفائدة فهي تدرب العين على دراسة النسب بشكل واسع 

وتطفي على الاوقات متعة وعمل دؤوب 

ولكن بعد التحاقي بشركة عقارية لم يعد هناك الوقت الكافي للمجسمات

واخر مجسم كان لمشروع التخرج وسوف اعرضه على المنتدى الكريم اذا سمح

لي الاخ عصام الدين في هذه المشاركة ....

وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## حسام عبدالله (3 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع مهم ومفيد
مشكور على الجهد الرائع 
نتمنى مواصلة الموضوع


----------



## koky55 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

وجزاك الله خير


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (21 أبريل 2008)

بااارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## first-arch (23 أبريل 2008)

وهنا بعض صور من موكت مشروع مستشفى ،كنت في مرحلة الرابعة و أرجوا بأن يعجبكم.....وشكرا


----------



## المهندس أماش (31 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك...


----------



## samou archi (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## dodoo.elsebaee (16 يوليو 2013)

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]شركه سيتي ل الماكيتات و المجسمات المعماريه[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

الماكيتات و المجسمات المعمارية
هي نوع من نموذج مصغر لتوصيل أفكار التصميم للعملاء، وعامة الناس.
الماكيتات هي أداة يمكن أن تستخدم في العرض، والحصول على تصاريح، وأغراض بيع.
ويمكن إجراء دراسة الماكيت بسرعة باستخدام الورق المقوى، والكتل الخشبية، والبوليسترين، الفوم، ولوحات الفوم وغيرها من المواد.
مثل هذه النماذج او الماكيت هي أداة فعالة لفهم التصميم ثلاثي الأبعاد ، وتستخدم من قبل المهندسين المعماريين ومصممي الديكور الداخلي والمصممين المعرضيين للحصول على نموذج عرض مفصل للغاية .

لماذا تحتاج إلي مجسمات 

وتستخدم الماكيتات من قبل المهندسين المعماريين لمجموعة من الأغراض

نماذج لدراسة التفاعل بين وحدات التخزين، أو للحصول على فكرة عن الكيفية التي ننظر بها من زوايا مختلفة.
ويمكن تصميم مبنى باستخدام مجسمات تقريبية جدا حيث تكون وسيلة جيدة وعملية لاستكشاف الأفكار.
الماكيتات هي وسيلة فعالة لعرض وبيع تصميم حيث يمكن تصميم تصور ثلاثي الأبعاد للمساعدة في شرح الأفكار.
الماكيت مفيد في شرح تصميم معقد أو غير عادي لفريق البناء، أو باعتبارها محورا للنقاش بين فرق التصميم مثل المهندسين والمهندسين المعماريين ومخططي المدن.
كما تستخدم الماكيتات مثل قطع للعرض، على سبيل المثال كجزء من عرض لمتحف .

المواد المستخدمة في صنع مجسم


وكانت المواد المستخدمة منذ قرون في بناء النموذج المعماري الورق المقوي، البلسا الخشب والأخشاب وغيرها من الزيزفون.
محترفي بناة المجسمات المعمارية مثل سيتي ايجيبت تستفيد من المواد الحديثة مثل مجموعة متنوعة من منتجات البلاستيك والمواد المركبة الخشبية والخشب والبلاستيك ومواد الفوم ولوحات الفوم والمركبات يوريتان.
وهناك عدد من شركات إنتاج القطع الجاهزة لمكونات الماكيتات مثل الأثاث، والشخصيات (الناس)، والسيارات والاشجار والشجيرات وغيرها من الميزات التي توجد في النماذج.
وايضا السيارات، والتماثيل الناس والأشجار وأضواء الشوارع وغيرها من "عناصر العرض" وتخدم ليس فقط لتجميل الماكيت، ولكن أيضا لمساعدة من يراها للحصول على الشعور الصحيح للحجم والأبعاد الممثلة في المجسم.
و من هذه الشركات
تو سكيل لعناصر اظهار المجسمات

http://www.2-scalemodels.com

01001403021

لماذا سيتي ايجيبت؟

CityEgypt - ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ط³ظ…ط§طھ ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ظƒظٹطھط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ظ…ط§ط±ظٹط© ظپظٹ ط³ظٹطھظٹ ط§ظٹط¬ظٹط¨طھ

00201001403021

مع الخبرة الواسعة في جميع انواع المجسمات المعمارية ، يمكننا ان نقدم لكم خبرة جيدة جدا في هذا المجال. يمكننا اخذ كلماتك، وجمع أفكارك لنصمم حتى المبانى الأكثر تعقيدا. يمكننا مساعدتك في تصميم وتخطيط الماكيت الخاص بك ، وتحديد أنسب تصميم لمشروعك الخاص. والهدف هو التأكد من ان المجسم المعماري الخاص بك ينقل كل المعلومات وباقل التكاليف. العديد من العملاء الجدد لديهم الكثير من الأسئلة حول هذه الإجراءات. ما هي المعلومات التي نحن بحاجة اليها فعلا لبناء مجسم؟ كم ستكون التكلفة؟ كم من الوقت يستغرق؟ كل هذه الاسئلة نرحب بالإجابةعليها عن طريق الاتصال بشركتنا.

مهما كان تصورك للمجسم, فنحن نستطيع عمله بادق التفاصيل. لاننا محترفون في صنع المجسمات المعمارية حيث نستخدم احدث الاساليب لنعطيك خدمة متميزة ومحترفة.

CityEgypt - ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ط³ظ…ط§طھ ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ظƒظٹطھط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ظ…ط§ط±ظٹط© ظپظٹ ط³ظٹطھظٹ ط§ظٹط¬ظٹط¨طھ

00201001403021[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## Abu Hammad (17 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## 1991-eng-shaima (18 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## agent0071001 (19 يوليو 2013)

جميل


----------



## asma13 (27 يوليو 2013)

مشكووور اخي 
يعطيك الصحة


----------

